# Guides im Vogelsberg



## Milass (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich wollte demnächst (wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist) mein Semesterticket auskosten und mal im Vogelsberg biken gehen. 
Bietet sich jemand, oder eine Gruppe an mit der man ne Runde drehen könnte?

Gruß


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
durchforste mal den Threat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268279

Der ist bei uns Vogelsbergern eher auf der Beobachtungsliste.

Marco ist bei Ulrichstein beheimatet,ich in einem Schottener Ortsteil.

Wer aber auch gern guided ist Freund Klaus (Big-Uphill-L), wenn deine Kondition gut ist, kannst direkt per zug bis Nidda Bahnhof,in Nidda mit Klaus treffen und mit ihm eine Runde drehen.
Alternativ für Bergauf-Faule gibts noch einen Bus Shuttle von Nidda zum Hoherodskopf,von da aus gehen viele Rund-Touren los,die auch als GPS Tracks unter Vogelsbergarena.de runterladbar sind.

Ich selbst fahre wetterbedingt momentan nicht,alles weiß, aber ich hoffe das es die nächsten 3-4 Tage wieder fahrbar wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (25. Dezember 2009)

Wobei du momentan im Vogelsberg (so wie wahrscheinlich auch im Taunus) nicht deine Freude haben wirst.

Die ganzen schönen Wege sind leider alle recht vereist, und nur mit grosser Vorsicht befahrbar. Wohl dem der Spikes hat ...

Ich gebe aber Alex recht - wende dich an Klaus, das ist hier im Schottener Raum der "Ober"-Guide ...

Gibt keinen Weg oder kein Wetter was unserem "Uphill-L" zu schlecht ist ...

Gelle Klaus???


----------

